# New Pittsburgh Animal Friends Shelter Photos



## mambo101 (Mar 15, 2006)

The shelter is so big I had to take 2 photos to show the whole building:












Inside the bunny room:







This is Rufus. He's got a great personality and is very friendly:

















The shelter will have it's official ribbon cutting this Saturday:colors:


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 15, 2006)

How many bunnies will you able to house in your new facility? :headflick:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow Dan, that place is so big. I have been tothe old one near the zoo and boy does that make the old place look sosmall. That is so awesome that they are able to open another but biggerrescue.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 15, 2006)

*angieluv wrote:*


> How many bunnies will you able to house in your newfacility? :headflick:


At the moment, we can house about 8rabbits at the facility. However, the head rabbit staff person islobbying to get us a bigger room. The rest of the adoptable rabbits arebeing fostered.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 15, 2006)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Wow Dan, that place is so big. I have been to the old onenear the zoo and boy does that make the old place look so small. Thatis so awesome that they are able to open another but biggerrescue.


Angel, the shelter that is near the zoo is the AnimalRescue League. This new shelter replaces the Animal Friends shelterthat was in the Strip District.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh I got them two missed up. lol But still that is awesome.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 15, 2006)

That is wonderful that you have a"head rabbit staff person" at your shelter and also that you have roomfor 8 and also let people foster. Do you work with all the animals orjust the small animals and rabbits? are your animals spayedand neutered at the facility or do you require the adopter to do it?How do you determine who can foster a bunny? I am asking all thisbecause it sounds like your shelter has a lot of respect for the smallanimals and maybe some of the things that you do at yours would give meideas for ours. thanks


----------



## Lissa (Mar 15, 2006)

I wish our shelter was that nice!! Wow!


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 15, 2006)

*angieluv wrote:*


> That is wonderful that you have a "head rabbitstaff person" at your shelter and also that you have room for 8 andalso let people foster. Do you work with all the animals or just thesmall animals and rabbits? are your animals spayed andneutered at the facility or do you require the adopter to do it? How doyou determine who can foster a bunny? I am asking all this because itsounds like your shelter has a lot of respect for the small animals andmaybe some of the things that you do at yours would give me ideas forours. thanks


Actually the head rabbit person at the shelter is also the MarketingDirector. She also fosters an average of 10 rabbits at her house. Noanimal, dog, cat or rabbit leaves the shelter un-altered. If you sendme a PM I can give you email address of our Marketing Directer and youask her for some tips for your shelter.

I should also add that we have a fairly active House Rabbit Club herein Pittsburgh. Many members of that club foster rabbits from all 3 ofthe animal shelters in the city. We do have 3 different shelters inPittsburgh, The Animal Rescue League, The Western PA Humane Society andAnimal Friends. I think we're fairly lucky in that regard.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 25, 2006)

Just a quick note that if anybody in thePittsburgh area would like to volunteer with the bunnies, there is aVolunteer Orientation at the new Animal Friends shelter tomorrow, April26th at 2pm. If you need directions, send me a pm.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 25, 2006)

I wish I could volunteer but travleing is out of the question


----------

